# James Levine has died



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

James Levine died back on March 9th (age 77). Apparently there has not yet been any announcement of the cause of his death.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/17/obituaries/james-levine-dead.html


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

adriesba said:


> James Levine died back on March 9th (age 77). Apparently there has not yet been any announcement of the cause of his death.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/17/obituaries/james-levine-dead.html


Beware, Rogerx will pounce on you because there is already a thread on this and there is an overall thread on dead artists. :lol:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

A wonderful conductor with some serious skeletons in his closet. I am fairly certain whatever fortune he leaves behind is much diminished by paying off families. Sad that such an amazing legacy was tarnished. I heard more than one opera star rave about how great he was to work with. The Met had some great years under his baton.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Personally I always found him (his Wagner) boring. But RIP I guess.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Barbebleu said:


> Beware, Rogerx will pounce on you because there is already a thread on this and there is an overall thread on dead artists. :lol:


I checked this section to make sure no one posted it but didn't even think to check the other section. Plus the Roll of Honor thread isn't really a discussion thread.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> A wonderful conductor with some serious skeletons in his closet. I am fairly certain whatever fortune he leaves behind is much diminished by paying off families. Sad that such an amazing legacy was tarnished. I heard more than one opera star rave about how great he was to work with. The Met had some great years under his baton.


The Met owes him big for building their world class orchestra. Now some of the musicians have moved on or retired.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> The Met owes him big for building their world class orchestra. Now some of the musicians have moved on or retired.


I wonder how people feel about his successor?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Personally I always found him (his Wagner) boring. But RIP I guess.


He was much better at Verdi.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I checked this section to make sure no one posted it but didn't even think to check the other section. Plus the Roll of Honor thread isn't really a discussion thread.


Roll of Honour


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

amfortas said:


> He was much better at Verdi.


I agree, he's not a conductor that I ever got excited about, but he did have a flair for Verdi and there are some fantastic recordings of Verdi from the Met in the 70s, 80s and 90s (mostly with Levine conducting).

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I wonder how people feel about his successor?


Nezet Seguin is strongly loved and respected by his musicians both in the Philadelphia Orchestra and the Met.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

adriesba said:


> I checked this section to make sure no one posted it but didn't even think to check the other section.


I posted on the more general forum, because Levine was much more than an opera conductor - I think that his best work was in the central German symphonic repertoire.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

wkasimer said:


> I posted on the more general forum, because Levine was much more than an opera conductor - I think that his best work was in the central German symphonic repertoire.


So far as opera goes, he was much more than a conductor. He built the Met orchestra into one of the finest in the world, and presided over what will no doubt be remembered as a Met golden age.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

amfortas said:


> So far as opera goes, he was much more than a conductor. He built the Met orchestra into one of the finest in the world, and presided over what will no doubt be remembered as a Met golden age.


I agree. I think he was in control of more than the conducting.
I don't ever think of Michael Jackson's scandals when I listen to his music, which I am crazy about. I still listen to him all the time. I am the same way about Levine's scandals. Professionally I am a huge fan. I can't do anything about the other tragic stuff. I just hope the victims were handsomely compensated.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I wonder how people feel about his successor?


They mostly like Nezet-Séguin, though I haven't heard anything about his casting duties. Come to think of it, I don't think Levine was very involved with that during the Gelb years.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> A wonderful conductor with some serious skeletons in his closet. I am fairly certain whatever fortune he leaves behind is much diminished by paying off families. Sad that such an amazing legacy was tarnished. I heard more than one opera star rave about how great he was to work with. The Met had some great years under his baton.


I'm not sad that his reputation has been tarnished. I'm sad for the victims of his abuse that they never received justice in a court of law. Truly disgusting the way that that was kept an "open secret" and he was completely enabled by people at the Met, etc


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Levine story has parallels with (Sir) Jimmy Saville over here in the UK, Saville's transgressions weren't exposed until after he had died, although it had long been a well-kept secret within the BBC, where he did most of his work. Indeed it was as if staff there protected him. Youngsters working for the BBC would be told to keep clear and make sure they were never alone with him, but nobody actually did anything.

After all the details came out he suffered posthumous disgrace and is remembered with affection by no one. It seems he really was a monster, hiding his predatory transgressions behind charitable donations and the like. 

I don't know as much about Levine's fall from grace, but if he was anything like Saville, then his crimes should not be forgotten.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> The Levine story has parallels with (Sir) Jimmy Saville over here in the UK, Saville's transgressions weren't exposed until after he had died, although it had long been a well-kept secret within the BBC, where he did most of his work. Indeed it was as if staff there protected him. Youngsters working for the BBC would be told to keep clear and make sure they were never alone with him, but nobody actually did anything.
> 
> After all the details came out he suffered posthumous disgrace and is remembered with affection by no one. It seems he really was a monster, hiding his predatory transgressions behind charitable donations and the like.
> 
> I don't know as much about Levine's fall from grace, but if he was anything like Saville, then his crimes should not be forgotten.


I completely agree. I hadn't compared the two before, but I think one of the reasons that the Saville transgressions were so destructive to his memory is because he was chiefly known for having worked with and entertained children. We can watch Levine's Ernani on DVD and enjoy his conducting whilst not forgetting what may have been going on behind the scenes. However, I don't think we can gain any enjoyment watching vintage 'Jim'll fix it' episodes as we now know that they were little more than a manipulative exercise in grooming and gaslighting.

N.

P.S. For those not familiar with 'Jim'll fix it', here's a primer: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim'll_Fix_It#Notable_"Fix-its"


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Levine apparently had more in common with Michael Jackson , as they both did everything with the cooperation of the teen's parents who were lavishly rewarded. Both favored inter racial liaisons. I just hope some of that filtered down to the children in the long run. I think Levine's prey were a bit older. As in the case of the thousands of boys abused in the Catholic Church, who also had a very enabling environment, the monetary compensation doesn't erase the abuse but can provide a balancing out of the effects somewhat later in life when they are dealing with the after effects.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> The Levine story has parallels with (Sir) Jimmy Saville over here in the UK, Saville's transgressions weren't exposed until after he had died, although it had long been a well-kept secret within the BBC, where he did most of his work. Indeed it was as if staff there protected him. Youngsters working for the BBC would be told to keep clear and make sure they were never alone with him, but nobody actually did anything.
> 
> After all the details came out he suffered posthumous disgrace and is remembered with affection by no one. It seems he really was a monster, hiding his predatory transgressions behind charitable donations and the like.
> 
> I don't know as much about Levine's fall from grace, but if he was anything like Saville, then his crimes should not be forgotten.


Certainly, especially considering he had a major role in the Lindemann Young Artists program. It's especially difficult to watch performances with him knowing the money will go to his estate: even after a $3.5 mil dollar severance package. All while Peter Gelb refuses to work with the orchestra, stage crew, etc to give them a raise or help during covid. There is something seriously wrong with the Met, if not the opera industry as a whole.

I remember going to see Levine conduct and opera just after his surgery. When he rolled up in his wheel chair before the first act, the audience erupted into a standing ovation-myself included. It disgusts me now. The only thing that disgusts me more than my supporting him was the fact that some-many probably-in audience likely knew about what he was doing to those kids..and they applauded anyways.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Cus*

At this remove it seems so absurd that the Metropolitan Opera was complicit in his transgressions for decades and suddenly became concerned when the publicity exposed Levine, and by association, the company. Then, of course, he was summarily dismissed. I have a problem with that, not the firing, but the hypocrisy- the board should've resigned as well!

Same with Placido Domingo. Everyone knew he always had a young girl in the wings, so to speak, as long as Marta was not in town. It was not the same girl from year to year, but there was always one. They were adult women, not teenagers, but nevertheless, it was blatantly obvious he was cheating. The sexual harassment and abuse of power came later - or at least it wasn't apparent or well known until recently. But some still think it is acceptable for some to transgress with impunity.

An anecdote: I went to the Green Room one night after one of Domingo's performances. He looked up and said in a very friendly manner: "oh hello," and I was surprised at being greeted with such warmth. So I returned his greeting, and only then realized he was looking behind me, at a very pretty young woman! Awkward.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought his Carmina Burana several years ago and it didn't do much for me. It feels rather perfunctory and uninspired. I do love the Poulenc chamber music disc on DG. That's about all I have.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> At this remove it seems so absurd that the Metropolitan Opera was complicit in his transgressions for decades and suddenly became concerned when the publicity exposed Levine, and by association, the company. Then, of course, he was summarily dismissed. I have a problem with that, not the firing, but the hypocrisy- the board should've resigned as well!


There are distinct parallels here with  Jimmy Saville. The BBC and some of the other organisations he worked with were well aware of his predilections but turned a blind eye. He was honoured with an OBE and a knighthood. He attempted to cover up his transgressions with large donations to charity and the estabishment decided to ignore the warnings and rumours and any accusations against him were quickly quashed, meaning that none of it came to light until after he died. He really was a very unpleasant man, but the establishment were complicit in his crimes.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

MAS said:


> At this remove it seems so absurd that the Metropolitan Opera was complicit in his transgressions for decades and suddenly became concerned when the publicity exposed Levine, and by association, the company. Then, of course, he was summarily dismissed. I have a problem with that, not the firing, but the hypocrisy- the board should've resigned as well!
> 
> Same with Placido Domingo. Everyone knew he always had a young girl in the wings, so to speak, as long as Marta was not in town. It was not the same girl from year to year, but there was always one. They were adult women, not teenagers, but nevertheless, it was blatantly obvious he was cheating. The sexual harassment and abuse of power came later - or at least it wasn't apparent or well known until recently. But some still think it is acceptable for some to transgress with impunity.
> 
> *An anecdote: I went to the Green Room one night after one of Domingo's performances. He looked up and said in a very friendly manner: "oh hello," and I was surprised at being greeted with such warmth. So I returned his greeting, and only then realized he was looking behind me, at a very pretty young woman! Awkward*.


Now be a pal and come pick me up from the floor. I am still ROTFLMAO :lol:


----------



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

Jimmy Saville was a different kind of sub-human degenerate that Levine could never match even if he wanted... Jimmy regularly had parties and connections with Queen Elizabeth herself as well as everyone else in that nasty family. It it wouldn't be surprising if there was a connection there with the kind of activities he was into with children and the members of the Royal Family.
Only Peter Scully is the lowest of the low - a pretty much unknown and infamous demon that is known in the deepest pits of the Dark Web. (Do not look up his abhorrent acts against children if you value your meal today...)


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Update:

James Levine is still dead.


----------



## ChrisBrewster (Jul 4, 2014)

When I get interested in an opera and there's a Levine/Met DVD of it, that version is almost always my starting point. The obvious selling points are Levine's conducting, the Met's resources to get star soloists and great productions, and the amazing Met orchestra. But one more thing seems specific to Levine: he seemed to hold the line against "concept" productions. So I feel that many of his video versions will be long-term favorites, since they're generally set as the composer and librettist imagined them. An example is Berg's Lulu, which has received some of the most ridiculous Eurotrash stagings. The Met's version uses a set that follows the description in the libretto -- now THERE'S a concept! It's well-executed and evokes the era of Berg and Frank Wedekind, author of the stories about Lulu. 
For a taste of post-Levine "creativity", the recent version of Berg's Wozzeck strained to connect the story with World War I. Well, the opera was written in that period, but the story is about the stasis and frustration of the *peacetime* army in 1821. Nevertheless the Met's entire production is backed by images of trench warfare and devastated landscapes. This slant has absolutely nothing to do with the story!


----------

